
There are too many video games. What now? - Impossible
https://www.polygon.com/2018/9/28/17911372/there-are-too-many-video-games-what-now-indiepocalypse
======
Cypher
there are too many youtube videos, now what?

~~~
a-fried-egg
medicate

~~~
qbrass
There are too many medications. What now?

